# I love when my tank looks like green cotton candy



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm not completely sure what type of filimentous algae I have, but it is possibly a cladophora sp. The cladophora I have in another tank looks completely different. This one literally looks like pulled appart cotton...and feels like it to. Any ideas? What in particular drives its growth and are there any easy fixes? This is in a non CO2 tank so nutrients are low.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

How about a pic? 

I remember once Tom Barr saying that Claudophora was the one algae you couldn't control by nutrient control,  so it's harder to get rid of. Probably not what you want to hear. If so, then manual removal of as much as possible and adding some fast growers might do the trick?


----------

